

Megaupload Raid ‘Destroyed’ (Way) More Than 10,000,000 Legal Files - grej
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-raid-destroyed-more-than-10000000-legal-files-131018/

======
grej
TL:DR - A Northeastern University study shows that with the shutdown of
Megaupload, the U.S. Government took down at least 10.75 million legitimate
files

